# Set Of 13x7 Spoke Wire Wheels Black Dish/Chrome w/Tires



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 GALAXY WIRE WHEELS BLACK DISH AND CHROME WITH TIRES 155-80-13 NO CURB MARKS OR ANYTHING LIKE BRAND NEW. $650 LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH PM WITH ANY ?'S. WILLING TO SHIP ON BUYERS EXPENSE.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Are these powder coated or painted?


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Are these powder coated or painted?


Painted


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*wheels only or with adapters and knock offs??*


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

73monte said:


> *wheels only or with adapters and knock offs??*


everything wheels tires knock offs adapters hammer


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

500 shipped!!


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

How much shipped to 76543 killeen, tx


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

501 shipped


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Clean!!!!!!!


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

$750 shipped on the westcoast


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

still for sale


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

550 shipped


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

nice looking wheels


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

how much shipped to 23456


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

Still got em bro?


----------

